# JW007 bench press



## jw007

*BENCHING*

*
*

*
*Well, after having banter with Nytol on UKI about his benching ability (or lack off) pmsl

I decided to man up and video todays workout:thumb:

*Bench Press*

*Set 1, 200kg x 1 Warm up*






As Nytol is a cynical cvnt, and Im well aware that you cant see weight, After this I did it again lol to remove all doubt

*set 2, 200kg x 1 Warm up (again)*






*set 3, 210kg x 1 (no hands ha ha ha)*






*set 4, 220kg x 1*

TBH I was going to do loads of reps with training partner "not helping just spotting" as a joke

But he decided not to help so I got it which i didnt expect TBH lol






*
set 5, 180kg x 5 Warm down*






posted in journal, but decided to attention whore some more:lol: :lol:


----------



## ricdan

And I thought I was doing well with my 5 x 112.5kg

I'm off to the gym now......

Reps!!!


----------



## dan the man

I thought you were green???


----------



## Huntingground

BBBBBBBBooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm, JW is back :thumb:

Good lifting Joe.

Are we expecting response/retribution from Nytol soon then?


----------



## gumballdom

220 has got to be close to a raw record iirc.

Very impressive! :beer:


----------



## J.E

how many reps do you reckon you could get with 200kg JW ?


----------



## BB_999

Is this how you always workout and how you've built your size, with one rep sets?


----------



## Greyphantom

Now that is just crazy weights... nice lifting mate...


----------



## Dsahna

Very impressive lift mate,even though I knew you could bang out 220 any day judging from previous sessions ive seen:thumb:


----------



## jw007

ricdan said:


> And I thought I was doing well with my 5 x 112.5kg
> 
> I'm off to the gym now......
> 
> Reps!!!


thanks mate



dan the man said:


> I thought you were green???


Err Red today :lol: :lol:



Huntingground said:


> BBBBBBBBooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm, JW is back :thumb:
> 
> Good lifting Joe.
> 
> Are we expecting response/retribution from Nytol soon then?


Well, will have to see what he comes back with mate



gumballdom said:


> 220 has got to be close to a raw record iirc.
> 
> Very impressive! :beer:


Thats what I would like eventually, cheers


----------



## jw007

J.E said:


> how many reps do you reckon you could get with 200kg JW ?


200kg x 4 on a very good day I think????



Rich-B said:


> Is this how you always workout and how you've built your size, with one rep sets?


I usually pyramid up with progressive weights as warm ups and CNS prep

Then working sets would be one or two with 1-3 reps

Then I would pyramid a few working sets down of 5-8 reps

pretty much same for years as I hate high reps lol


----------



## Jimmy1

tbh i thought you were stronger than that

***!!


----------



## jw007

Greyphantom said:


> Now that is just crazy weights... nice lifting mate...


Thanks buddy



Dsahna said:


> Very impressive lift mate,even though I knew you could bang out 220 any day judging from previous sessions ive seen:thumb:


Cheers Dan, TBH I have not even attempted since my last opec tear as was too scared would go again

I wasnt really going for it tonight as I expected my training partner to be helping loads for camera:lol: :lol: (as a wind up) But he decided not to help ha ha


----------



## chris27

very impressive jw


----------



## jw007

Jimmy said:


> tbh i thought you were stronger than that
> 
> ***!!


yes

went like this

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

170kg x 1

And cheers, I wil be stronger next week:thumb:

With a new british raw record:lol: :lol:


----------



## Heineken

Insane!


----------



## bigbob33

Serious power there mate!


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> yes
> 
> went like this
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 10
> 
> 140kg x 5
> 
> 170kg x 1
> 
> And cheers, I wil be stronger next week:thumb:
> 
> With a new british raw record:lol: :lol:


i actually think you need to cap up saome halo...oxy...and viagra....then hump the weights after you smash fuk out of them

still a ***


----------



## jw007

Jimmy said:


> i actually think you need to cap up saome halo...oxy...and viagra....then hump the weights after you smash fuk out of them
> 
> still a ***


Theres an idea:whistling:

A ***, but a powerfull ***:beer:


----------



## jw007

Heineken said:


> Insane!





bigbob33 said:


> Serious power there mate!


thanks guys


----------



## round 2

Luv the attitude jw.Your competative ness cracks me up:thumb:


----------



## jw007

round 2 said:


> Luv the attitude jw.*Your competative ness* *cracks me up* :thumb:


Why you think I had so many injuries, I cant say no to a challenge LMFAO


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> Why you think I had so many injuries, I cant say no to a challenge LMFAO


try to lick your elbow....bet you cant


----------



## jw007

Jimmy said:


> try to lick your elbow....bet you cant


Flexability is NOT my strong point, I cant even touch my own shoulders with my thumb mate:lol: :lol:


----------



## WWR

And I thought I was doing well with my heavy lifting... 

Good lifts big man.


----------



## TH0R

Nice work, fecking dodgy with your record of injuries you nutter:rolleyes:


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> Flexability is NOT my strong point, I cant even touch my own shoulders with my thumb mate:lol: :lol:


thats cos your too busy holding tickets to....

The Gun Show!!!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Insanely strong mate


----------



## phys sam

Jimmy said:


> try to lick your elbow....bet you cant


I can't either, who else tried:lol:


----------



## eurgar

nice lifting there mate:thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1

dutch_scott said:


> ah now i have 40kg to go,,,slag!!


just do 2 sets of 110kg


----------



## jw007

Jimmy said:


> thats cos your too busy holding tickets to....
> 
> The Gun Show!!!!!


LMFAO

Your def on something tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

jw007 said:


> Flexability is NOT my strong point, I cant even touch my own shoulders with my thumb mate:lol: :lol:


now that is a problem I would like to have...!!! :thumb:


----------



## jw007

chrisj22 said:


> Insanely strong mate


thanks chris



dutch_scott said:


> ffs, that was better form than ur last 220 bbbooounnnnccccy booiuncy,
> 
> 210 went up like it was 110..
> 
> credit wr its due!!!
> 
> ah now i have 40kg to go,,,slag!!


Suprised myself, Its my new anger scott:thumb:



eurgar said:


> nice lifting there mate:thumb:


We about level now buddy?????


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Your def on something tonight :lol: :lol: :lol:


the ups and downs of the rest of my life on tramadol

very perceptive jw...


----------



## jw007

dutch_scott said:


> sorry to random hijack but ur bench is a bench and iv seen ur cgbp, but this vid seems medium grip or prob wat i call med normal, is this cg?


It is CGBP

But when I do mine, I do just to hit triceps and take out as much pec as poss, so mine are much narrower

Scott benches not far off him as his tris are stronger than his pecs

My pecs are far stronger than my triceps


----------



## Jimmy1

dutch_scott said:


> sorry to random hijack but ur bench is a bench and iv seen ur cgbp, but this vid seems medium grip or prob wat i call med normal, is this cg?


doesnt look close to me?

i know loads of guys who use that grip for standard chest workout

i personally go wider.....but thats still not close imo


----------



## gumballdom

dutch_scott said:


> sorry to random hijack but ur bench is a bench and iv seen ur cgbp, but this vid seems medium grip or prob wat i call med normal, is this cg?


its all relative to how wide you normally bench, many top coaches like dave tate say your close grip bench should only be about 6 inches closer in than your standard bench, with it being no narrower than shoulder width


----------



## Jimmy1

just watched it again...and he keeps his elbows in to hit the tris

but with the very same grip...imo all he needs to do is push his elbows out....and its a narrow chest BP


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I'd love to lift as much as you one day -.-

Nice one bro.


----------



## Uriel

just [email protected] strong, end of


----------



## Syko

Mad strength

Good work mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Very impressive, joe, you made that look easy.


----------



## Hobbio

Mate, I'd need a trolley jack to lift that....

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## littlesimon

Bloody hell, my deadlift 5 rep max! lol

Great lifting big man! reps!


----------



## eurgar

jw007 said:


> thanks chris
> 
> Suprised myself, Its my new anger scott:thumb:
> 
> We about level now buddy?????


yes level now although not done any flat for a while, might have to start back now:lol:


----------



## martin brown

Nice pressing big guy!


----------



## XJPX

fkin awesome lift buddy well done x


----------



## SK-XO

Nice liift, saw your other video on ur youtube account of you dressing into super man in fkn stitches haha.

6kAkyrpOVp4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## TaintedSoul

Your is big enough how do I avoid complimenting you. 

Yeah, definately some good lifting there.. Gotta say after all the injuries you did that briliantly mate. Some good pressing there, some major progress from when I last was following your journal. How's the body feeling these days, all good it seems?

I'm getting back into it all from saturday onwards so hoping to get back to the 180's and onwards. Though tonight left pec was feeling strange again!! Hope it's not going again.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

LOL double bi BOOOM!


----------



## jw007

littlesimon said:


> Bloody hell, my deadlift 5 rep max! lol
> 
> Great lifting big man! reps!


Cheers mate, your making great progress of your own



eurgar said:


> yes level now *although not done any flat for* *a while,* might have to start back now:lol:


Thank Fck:beer:



martin brown said:


> Nice pressing big guy!


Cheers mate



XJPX said:


> fkin awesome lift buddy well done x


All in a days work [email protected] x


----------



## jw007

SK-XO said:


> Nice liift, saw your other video on ur youtube account of you dressing into super man in fkn stitches haha.


Need update this, I was Not long out of cast for my left (2nd) torn bicep as such gunnage was not size it should have been:lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

TaintedSoul said:


> Your is big enough *how do I avoid complimenting you. *
> 
> Yeah, definately some good lifting there.. Gotta say after all the injuries you did that briliantly mate. Some good pressing there, some major progress from when I last was following your journal. How's the body feeling these days, all good it seems?
> 
> I'm getting back into it all from saturday onwards so hoping to get back to the 180's and onwards. Though tonight left pec was feeling strange again!! Hope it's not going again.


You dont

Just tell me im tough and handsome and everybody loves me:lol: :lol: :lol:

TBH I suprised myself as had a [email protected] few weeks previous, But not drinking or going on p1ss for 2 weeks certainly aids progress

Get them 4 plates up mate BOOOM!!!


----------



## jw007

YetiMan said:


> LOL double bi BOOOM!


Come on yeti,get some vids up


----------



## big silver back

I love it when someone with huge muscles actually is strong as fcuk too!!! love it love love it!!! good lifts mate


----------



## Guest

that looked easy man, get some weight on the bar next time!

Massive lift JW


----------



## RACK

Fooking awesome mate!!!!


----------



## IanStu

yup nice lifting...its surprising how heavy those special weights that they use for photo shoots can be :whistling:


----------



## nws

very impressive mate!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Got ya, ya [email protected], it has taken me 2 years to find you, gave yourself away at the end of first video, i'll know that heavy breathing any where 2 years down my phone, and now i have found you lol.

ps great lifting jw, keep them coming, but please take it easy, no more injuries big fella.


----------



## Simon m

jw007 said:


> Need update this, I was Not long out of cast for my left (2nd) torn bicep as such gunnage was not size it should have been:lol: :lol:


 Looked poor:tongue: :lol:

Good stuff Joe, looks like you've found the challenge you needs - British records!


----------



## martin brown

Are you wearing a bench shirt - or do all your t shirts fit that tight???


----------



## defdaz

Very impressive! Glad you're both wearing big fcvk off belts, safety first eh!


----------



## BB_999

jw007 said:


> 200kg x 4 on a very good day I think????
> 
> I usually pyramid up with progressive weights as warm ups and CNS prep
> 
> Then working sets would be one or two with 1-3 reps
> 
> Then I would pyramid a few working sets down of 5-8 reps
> 
> pretty much same for years as I hate high reps lol


Do you use this low rep protocol for the other exercises in your chest workout or just the main mass/power exercise?

What does the rest of your chest session comprise of?


----------



## Rossy Balboa

180kg warm down :lol: ,haha brilliant mate...your an animal!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## cecil_sensation

fair play joe

thats some awesome lifts there........


----------



## jw007

Rich-B said:


> Do you use this low rep protocol for the other exercises in your chest workout or just the main mass/power exercise?
> 
> What does the rest of your chest session comprise of?


I used to add in a couple of sets of incline dumbell press, 70kg dumbells (all gym has) to failure, whatever that may be

But, these days I have found I only really need to do one exercise for chest, I only do bench press, don't see point doing anything else


----------



## TH0R

What!!!

Not even the major mass builder cable x overs


----------



## jw007

tel3563 said:


> What!!!
> 
> Not even the major mass builder cable x overs


lmfao

NO


----------



## Dsahna

1 exercise ftw:wink:


----------



## mal

tbh ive known 8-9 stone guys who can bench these sorts of

weights its not really that impressive,sorry mate.

someone your size should be doing alot more


----------



## mal

heres a guy who used to train in burns swansea he's 11 stone

in this vid lol


----------



## Mikazagreat

Not impressive for a green dude lol..

Awsome lift mate hope i will be there someday.


----------



## Dig

mal said:


> heres a guy who used to train in burns swansea he's 11 stone
> 
> in this vid lol


Great lifter, great bench BUT wearing a shirt makes a big difference mate.

Also you dont know any 8 stone guys (or 9 st) benching 220kg lmfao:lol: I say that as fact as it is a fckn ridiculous statement:lol: (although i dont doubt you know some strong guys who are light with it).


----------



## bizzlewood

My joints hurt just watching that

Sounds like ive got a long term goal lol


----------



## cecil_sensation

mal said:


> tbh ive known 8-9 stone guys who can bench these sorts of
> 
> weights its not really that impressive,sorry mate.
> 
> someone your size should be doing alot more


sounds impressive.

i still think its awesome lifts from joe there


----------



## cecil_sensation

Dig said:


> Great lifter, great bench BUT wearing a shirt makes a big difference mate.
> 
> Also you dont know any 8 stone guys (or 9 st) benching 220kg lmfao:lol: I say that as fact as it is a fckn ridiculous statement:lol: (although i dont doubt you know some strong guys who are light with it).


agree with this.

id like to see a 8 stone guy bench 220kg


----------



## Team1

Now thats strong stuff. Much stronger than that punk Weeman.


----------



## mal

Dig said:


> Great lifter, great bench BUT wearing a shirt makes a big difference mate.
> 
> Also you dont know any 8 stone guys (or 9 st) benching 220kg lmfao:lol: I say that as fact as it is a fckn ridiculous statement:lol: (although i dont doubt you know some strong guys who are light with it).


mate he was competing at 9stone but 12 or so years back he was

benching 180 plus then,not 220 im talking about body weight ratio.

the gym was full of bigger roid heads benching 220 for fun,im

just saying i dont find it impresive,ass liker.


----------



## martin brown

mal said:


> mate he was competing at 9stone but 12 or so years back he was
> 
> benching 180 plus then,not 220 im talking about body weight ratio.
> 
> the gym was full of bigger roid heads benching 220 for fun,im
> 
> just saying i dont find it impresive,ass liker.


Are you being serious?

You did actually say you've seen 8-9 stone guys bench these weights BTW.

I have probably only seen two or three people in a gym ever bench 220kg without a shirt at any bodyweight.


----------



## eurgar

martin brown said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> You did actually say you've seen 8-9 stone guys bench these weights BTW.
> 
> I have probably only seen two or three people in a gym ever bench 220kg without a shirt at any bodyweight.


Agreed. I would say that only a very small percentage of gym goers would ever bench 220. So for a gym to be 'full' of them..... must be one hell of a gym anyway.


----------



## BillC

Mal, I'm sure you meant licker, although liker is just as good an insult.

I do believe he was attempting to rip the p1ss and wind Jo up, but by the looks of things, he's upset his fanbase :lol:

Very nice lifting btw Jo, you ginger hating scumbucket.


----------



## Dig

mal said:


> mate he was competing at 9stone but 12 or so years back he was
> 
> benching 180 plus then,not 220 im talking about body weight ratio.
> 
> the gym was full of bigger roid heads benching 220 for fun,im
> 
> just saying i dont find it impresive,ass liker.


As Martin said you did actually say you have seen 8st guys bench 220kg, now you are saying 9st benching 180 (still impressive but way off your first comment)......

So im an ass licker for saying your comment was bullsh1t which in fact you have admitted it was lmfao:lol:

Right then on to your 9st guy benching 180kg+ 12 yrs ago. What was his name??? Forgot right???

BTW the current brit record at 56kg stands at 137.5kg- set 27 years ago, obv he had a few things go wrong when it came to the day of competition??

By any chance was he slightly heavier and benched slightly less on 2nd thought??


----------



## Dig

BillC said:


> Mal, I'm sure you meant licker, although liker is just as good an insult.
> 
> *I do believe he was attempting to rip the p1ss and wind Jo up, but by the looks of things, he's upset his fanbase* :lol:
> 
> Very nice lifting btw Jo, you ginger hating scumbucket.


was more a factual statement mate hasnt upset me btw just dont like listening to bullsh1t, i havent actually posted a comment in this thread about jw bench so nothing to do with that:lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fckin 'ell joe... very impressive!!!!

for an old man


----------



## mal

Dig said:


> As Martin said you did actually say you have seen 8st guys bench 220kg, now you are saying 9st benching 180 (still impressive but way off your first comment)......
> 
> So im an ass licker for saying your comment was bullsh1t which in fact you have admitted it was lmfao:lol:
> 
> Right then on to your 9st guy benching 180kg+ 12 yrs ago. What was his name??? Forgot right???
> 
> BTW the current brit record at 56kg stands at 137.5kg- set 27 years ago, obv he had a few things go wrong when it came to the day of competition??
> 
> mate you sound like an average gym goer im not gonna start a pointless
> 
> argument with you,i dont know you,you confirm this with the obvious
> 
> lack of knowledge and belief some people can actually lift big
> 
> weights,phil is a world record holder in his class and has broken world
> 
> records for many years,hes a tiny chap alot bigger now,as you
> 
> can see in his videos,but yes he was pushing 170-180 in early
> 
> 90's i used to spot him you nob:lol:grow up son,
> 
> and martin i knew gary taylor well far back, i wont even
> 
> post his lifts back then when he was competing as a bbuilder
> 
> too much for you to handle.i didnt consider myself a strong
> 
> lifter,crap actually but i benched 190 which would have made
> 
> me a fvkin hero on here:laugh:
> 
> By any chance was he slightly heavier and benched slightly less on 2nd thought??


----------



## gumballdom

lol, dig is also a world powerlifting champion with a 300kg bench (? def atleast 290) as a junior


----------



## mal

get on the stage mouth,until then when you actually win sumin,,,


----------



## Hobbio

Doesn't Dig also hold a world record? Unsure which one though


----------



## gumballdom

Hobbio said:


> Doesn't Dig also hold a world record? Unsure which one though


wpc junior u90kg world record for both total and bench iirc


----------



## TH0R

mal said:


> mate you sound like an average gym goer


 :lol:

Class:thumb:


----------



## Hobbio

gumballdom said:


> wpc junior u90kg world record for both total and bench iirc


Thanks mate, heard it mentioned but didn't know which ones


----------



## leafman

Joe that 210 went up like it was 110 like dutch scott said !! Awesome mate and with all your injuries aswell in past, in fact your just taking p1ss :lol:

Not sure why people wanna hate, anyone who has bad comments to say should first show a recent photo of themselves :whistling: along with a vid of there benching skills  Sounds like sour grapes tbh and thats from a outsiders point of view.

Good benching big man and u never fail to amaze, one min your droppin to bits with casts on, the next your swinging 220 about :thumbup1: leafy


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> Are you wearing a bench shirt - or do all your t shirts fit that tight???


No bench shirt mate

Here are pics of my training top, plus one of my actual bench short in comp lol


----------



## jw007

defdaz said:


> Very impressive! Glad you're both wearing big fcvk off belts, safety first eh!


Try it mate

Might get a decent lift up


----------



## jw007

Cheers for kind words guys

Injurys aside, hoping to refine bench, get a bit stronger and get the raw 110kg class Brit record

re MAL

Think your talking pants mate

the 58kg world champ whos record still stands trains in my gym Gary symes, his bench was around 140kg

Dig is a world champ\record holder, as is Martin I think or very least world class

And eurgar is a very very strong lifter and competitor

So I would imagine they know there sh1t, and would know anyone whos anyone

If you benched 190kg, thats a very decent bench, But a gym bench is amillionmiles away from a comp bench

Im aiming for a comp 220kg bench, and no, its not there yet


----------



## jw007

leafman said:


> Joe that 210 went up like it was 110 like dutch scott said !! Awesome mate and with all your injuries aswell in past, in fact your just taking p1ss :lol:
> 
> Not sure why people wanna hate, anyone who has bad comments to say should first show a recent photo of themselves :whistling: along with a vid of there benching skills  Sounds like sour grapes tbh and thats from a outsiders point of view.
> 
> Good benching big man and u never fail to amaze, one min your droppin to bits with casts on, the next your swinging 220 about :thumbup1: leafy


Cheers leafy

Hope you well mate

You get my Pm yes??


----------



## BigDom86

very sexy lifting. one day ill be doing that  think dose uppage must occur!


----------



## leafman

jw007 said:


> Cheers leafy
> 
> Hope you well mate
> 
> You get my Pm yes??


I did joe, thanks buddy ill be sending one back very soon  :beer:


----------



## Dig

Mal, im sorry but cant believe phil richard was benching 180+ raw when now 2 st heavier he benches 190 equipped, i say that as he would have totally obliterated the record which as joe said stands around 140kg.

HOWEVER, i dont want to get into an argument specifically about phil richard, he is without doubt one of the best lifters ever in britain (on a whole diff level to me), wouldnt want it to come across that im slagging him off in any way whatsoever

Also the difference between a 180-190 bench and 220 is huge imo...

Also remember the current brit raw bench record at joes bw is 233(?) so to be hitting pretty much 95% of that is damn strong imo.

I have no prob if you dont find it strong, wouldnt have even commented on that, remember this whole thing started with you claiming an 8st guy in your gym benched 220kg, since then you have back pedalled and basically said phil richard is a great lifter which i agree with


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

dutch_scott said:


> hahaha mal u just called dig average hahahhahahha u really r about to now look as dumb as u sound...
> 
> dig do me a favour and chat to mal bout *his teeny penis* whilst doin 12 reps with his 190...lol
> 
> mal u ever think before u type lmao...


See thats a personal attack on him which i didn't think you did i thought you said you were a straight up feel but that wasn't, if they don't agree with you then it turns to a personal attack.


----------



## shaunmac

Oh my god, you're huge lol

But like everyone else, i thought you were green. Have you been tanning?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Great lift as others said JW.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

mal said:


> mate he was competing at 9stone but 12 or so years back he was
> 
> benching 180 plus then,not 220 im talking about body weight ratio.
> 
> the gym was full of bigger roid heads benching 220 for fun,im
> 
> just saying i dont find it impresive,ass liker.


He may like asses but lets not get personal here.... :whistling: 

FFS.... I'm 9.5 stone.... lets be sensible for a moment here eh....? 

Oh and.... curious to see this nirvana gym of "roid heads" who can all bench 220kg.... must be some place that... :whistling:



martin brown said:


> Are you being serious?
> 
> You did actually say you've seen 8-9 stone guys bench these weights BTW.
> 
> I have probably only seen two or three people in a gym ever bench 220kg without a shirt at any bodyweight.


Stop bringing up the 8-9 stone ppl *allegedly* doing this..... am getting a complex :lol: :lol:



Dig said:


> As Martin said you did actually say you have seen 8st guys bench 220kg, now you are saying 9st benching 180 (still impressive but way off your first comment)......
> 
> So im an ass licker for saying your comment was bullsh1t which in fact you have admitted it was lmfao:lol:
> 
> Right then on to your 9st guy benching 180kg+ 12 yrs ago. What was his name??? Forgot right???
> 
> BTW the current brit record at 56kg stands at 137.5kg- set 27 years ago, obv he had a few things go wrong when it came to the day of competition??
> 
> By any chance was he slightly heavier and benched slightly less on 2nd thought??


hush there "Mr Average" whaddya you know.....?  :lol:

*laughing my socks off here....  *


----------



## mal

fvk me all this attention,im off for a ****.:laugh:jw you slated james

the other night,and if i were him would have been insulted, by

not what you said,the way you said it,ok its your opinion,so

let me have one mate,and stop ganging up on me you cvnts!

As for dutch i dont take anything back i said,il speak my mind

if thats ok with you,you attacked me twice,no need for it mate

dont know why you got involved tbh,i hold no grudges

though,live and let live.

dig..so your a junior bench press champ,well done,,like i said

i didnt know you..but i would not call someone fvkin ridiculous

if i didnt,"similar weights not 220"! out of context.

Now i probably could not bench more than120 ,im past it,train

like a woman,could not care tbh,but still enjoy it.

there does seem to be a huge diff now,if im allowed to say it!

lifting and bb now, copared to gyms and gym go'ers in the 80's 90's,

leafman i put a recent photo up in peleyos delivery thread,

go have a look lol.recon ide still cane you pml. :thumb:


----------



## martin brown

jw007 said:


> No bench shirt mate
> 
> Here are pics of my training top, plus one of my actual bench short in comp lol


Lol, I was kidding mate - I just know how tight you lik your t-shirts, they probably give more support than most bench shirts!! 

Think this thread got a little OT...


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> Lol, I was kidding mate - I just know how tight you lik your t-shirts, they probably give more support than most bench shirts!!
> 
> Think this thread got a little OT...


Yeah I know you was mate

But you know what people are like, reckon some thought that anyway...

Thats not to say if Im honest, That I sometimes, possibly:whistling: have thought about putting a bench shirt on under a loose fitting jumper and posting some ridiculus pretend "raw" bench:lol: :lol: :lol:

But alas, I could neve bring myself to wear a loose fitting jumper, thats just too far..

Im going plastic\false disk route instead:thumb:


----------



## jw007

mal said:


> fvk me all this attention,im off for a ****.:laugh:*jw you slated james*
> 
> *the other night,*and if i were him would have been insulted, by
> 
> not what you said,the way you said it,ok its your opinion,so
> 
> let me have one mate,and stop ganging up on me you cvnts!
> 
> As for dutch i dont take anything back i said,il speak my mind
> 
> if thats ok with you,you attacked me twice,no need for it mate
> 
> dont know why you got involved tbh,i hold no grudges
> 
> though,live and let live.
> 
> dig..so your a junior bench press champ,well done,,like i said
> 
> i didnt know you..but i would not call someone fvkin ridiculous
> 
> if i didnt,"similar weights not 220"! out of context.
> 
> Now i probably could not bench more than120 ,im past it,train
> 
> like a woman,could not care tbh,but still enjoy it.
> 
> there does seem to be a huge diff now,if im allowed to say it!
> 
> lifting and bb now, copared to gyms and gym go'ers in the 80's 90's,
> 
> leafman i put a recent photo up in peleyos delivery thread,
> 
> go have a look lol.recon ide still cane you pml. :thumb:


Whats my bench press got to do with comments re James physique???


----------



## leafman

mal said:


> fvk me all this attention,im off for a ****.:laugh:jw you slated james
> 
> the other night,and if i were him would have been insulted, by
> 
> not what you said,the way you said it,ok its your opinion,so
> 
> let me have one mate,and stop ganging up on me you cvnts!
> 
> As for dutch i dont take anything back i said,il speak my mind
> 
> if thats ok with you,you attacked me twice,no need for it mate
> 
> dont know why you got involved tbh,i hold no grudges
> 
> though,live and let live.
> 
> dig..so your a junior bench press champ,well done,,like i said
> 
> i didnt know you..but i would not call someone fvkin ridiculous
> 
> if i didnt,"similar weights not 220"! out of context.
> 
> Now i probably could not bench more than120 ,im past it,train
> 
> like a woman,could not care tbh,but still enjoy it.
> 
> there does seem to be a huge diff now,if im allowed to say it!
> 
> lifting and bb now, copared to gyms and gym go'ers in the 80's 90's,
> 
> *leafman i put a recent photo up in peleyos delivery thread,*
> 
> *go have a look lol.recon ide still cane you pml*. :thumb:


pmsl mayb but im not the one calling 220 average and saying that its nothing special :whistling: :thumb: If its average were does that leave you :whistling: 

Ill say it again sounds like sour grapes mate and thats just from a outsiders point of view. If you have a bench of 120 how the fuk can u say 220 is nothing special??


----------



## mal

leafman....calm down i answered your question about photos.if

im gonna talk anyone over this it will be with the organ grinder

ok mate,ps looking at your avi yes i do.


----------



## mal

jw007 said:


> Whats my bench press got to do with comments re James physique???


everything,joe your benching at the moment is off by a margin

i dont think you get me at all,using your comments as a example!

i say something other than well done now can i go down on you

lol il get hammered buy all and sundree on here,am i bothered

pml no.

you say that at james, is that acceptable? he is a good pro

with alot more too come,and weak bodyparts will catch up,

plenty of years left in him.no one has a dig at you do they?

I made a comment about 180-200 kg bench so what,4-5

plates,ive seen plenty,and post a vid of a guy of 11 stone

doing 190 od and fvkin ww3 breaks out wtf.

i think you can do more thats all.


----------



## jjb1

pretty sure dave guest mr nabba britain benches raw over 220k.... ill have to ask him or dn barry when i see them


----------



## cecil_sensation

joe could you shed some light on what this bench shirt is all about??

i see in earlier posts on this thread people are talking about a benching shirt, could you shed some light on what the bloody hell that is as i have never heard of one, or am i just a d1ck and they common as sh1t lmao.


----------



## 8103

oliver Roberts said:


> joe could you shed some light on what this bench shirt is all about??
> 
> i see in earlier posts on this thread people are talking about a benching shirt, could you shed some light on what the bloody hell that is as i have never heard of one, or am i just a d1ck and they common as sh1t lmao.


its a piece of equipment powerlifters (mainly) use, helps a lot with the bench press and can add a fair few kgs to your total

http://www.criticalbench.com/bench-press-shirts.htm


----------



## Guest

oliver Roberts said:


> joe could you shed some light on what this bench shirt is all about??
> 
> i see in earlier posts on this thread people are talking about a benching shirt, could you shed some light on what the bloody hell that is as i have never heard of one, or am i just a d1ck and they common as sh1t lmao.


Bench shirts are easy mate, BAsically, its a shirt, so ****ing tight that its not only cuts the circulation off to your forearms but pushes them together in a way that makes you walk round like youve got something wrong with you.

As you bench, (with a wieght that would normally pin you to the bench) the shirt stretches (slightly) and trys to squash your ribs into your lungs.

Not to be taken lightly, need serious work and arnt worth thinking about unless your planning on serious competition.


----------



## jw007

mal said:


> everything,joe your benching at the moment is off by a margin
> 
> i dont think you get me at all,using your comments as a example!
> 
> i say something other than well done now can i go down on you
> 
> lol il get hammered buy all and sundree on here,am i bothered
> 
> pml no.
> 
> you say that at james, is that acceptable? he is a good pro
> 
> with alot more too come,*and weak bodyparts will catch up*,
> 
> plenty of years left in him.no one has a dig at you do they?
> 
> I made a comment about 180-200 kg bench so what,4-5
> 
> plates,ive seen plenty,and post a vid of a guy of 11 stone
> 
> doing 190 od and fvkin ww3 breaks out wtf.
> 
> i think you can do more thats all.


What you saying??

James L has weak bodyparts??

TBH, I actually dont really understand

1) what your going on about

2) what your point is

And dude whos vid you posted is a very good lifter:thumbup1:

But still dont get point??

Oh and if we are inter-mingling threads

I posted what I had done in dutchs thread:thumbup1:

You are more than welcome to reply with own achievments


----------



## jw007

oliver Roberts said:


> joe could you shed some light on what this bench shirt is all about??
> 
> i see in earlier posts on this thread people are talking about a benching shirt, could you shed some light on what the bloody hell that is as i have never heard of one, or am i just a d1ck and they common as sh1t lmao.





crouchmagic said:


> its a piece of equipment powerlifters (mainly) use, helps a lot with the bench press and can add a fair few kgs to your total
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/bench-press-shirts.htm





mikex101 said:


> Bench shirts are easy mate, BAsically, its a shirt, so ****ing tight that its not only cuts the circulation off to your forearms but pushes them together in a way that makes you walk round like youve got something wrong with you.
> 
> As you bench, (with a wieght that would normally pin you to the bench) the shirt stretches (slightly) and trys to squash your ribs into your lungs.
> 
> Not to be taken lightly, need serious work and arnt worth thinking about unless your planning on serious competition.


Pretty much as guys stated Oliver:thumb:

However, using them properly is an art, and being a good raw bencher does not always equate to being a good shirted lifter

I like to think Im a pretty good Raw bencher, But have limited experience with shirted lifting, and cant use shirt to full potential

So as you can see I can raw bench thereabouts 220kg currently, but in gym have not managed more than 240-50 with suit

whereas I know some suited lifters can prob get around 170-90kg raw, but over 300kg suited

But that is top end scale, most are somewhere inbetween

The suit, takes a lot of the pec work out, so you need strong triceps...

Which is disadvantage for me as my pecs have bags of power, its my triceps that fail lol


----------



## cecil_sensation

crouchmagic said:


> its a piece of equipment powerlifters (mainly) use, helps a lot with the bench press and can add a fair few kgs to your total
> 
> http://www.criticalbench.com/bench-press-shirts.htm


cheers bud

reps


----------



## cecil_sensation

jw007 said:


> Pretty much as guys stated Oliver:thumb:
> 
> However, using them properly is an art, and being a good raw bencher does not always equate to being a good shirted lifter
> 
> I like to think Im a pretty good Raw bencher, But have limited experience with shirted lifting, and cant use shirt to full potential
> 
> So as you can see I can raw bench thereabouts 220kg currently, but in gym have not managed more than 240-50 with suit
> 
> whereas I know some suited lifters can prob get around 170-90kg raw, but over 300kg suited
> 
> But that is top end scale, most are somewhere inbetween
> 
> The suit, takes a lot of the pec work out, so you need strong triceps...
> 
> Which is disadvantage for me as my pecs have bags of power, its my triceps that fail lol


interesting to know, thanks joe

did wonder what it was for.

as would have been maybe interested in buying one. as my bench as pretty poor (my weakest workout to be fair) but to be honest dont think im hardcore enough for one :lol:

but you have a great bench joe keep the vids coming, liek to see hoe heavy you can go :rockon:

think im just going to keep working at my bench press :thumb:

reps


----------



## leafman

mal said:


> leafman....calm down i answered your question about photos.if
> 
> im gonna talk anyone over this it will be with the organ grinder
> 
> ok mate,ps looking at your avi yes i do.


I am calm :confused1: :lol:

And yes you do what lol. I dont see why my avvy has to do with anything. Whatever mate not gonna spam up joes thread any more. Just dont get the negativity lol.


----------



## chrisj22

Joe, do you think beating the current 233kg raw record is achievable?

If so, what time frame do you want to do it in?? Do you just want to take it really slow and whenever you get there you get there kind of thing???

No a$$ kissing here, but I and others agree you had more in the tank on those vids :thumbup1:

As you say, get power there first, then sort form out


----------



## jw007

chrisj22 said:


> Joe, do you think beating the current 233kg raw record is achievable?
> 
> If so, what time frame do you want to do it in?? Do you just want to take it really slow and whenever you get there you get there kind of thing???
> 
> No a$$ kissing here, but I and others agree you had more in the tank on those vids :thumbup1:
> 
> As you say, get power there first, then sort form out


I dont know mate:confused1:

Depends on a lot of factors, Primarily if I can stay out of the pub long enough to stop impeding progress:lol: :lol:

BUt sure a 233kg gym lift is achievable in a month or 2 if I put effort in..

Doing it in comp, with pause and no movement etc etc is a whole diff kettle of fish

If I can get an easy 220kg next week in gym, then I would say yes its def on for near future:beer:


----------



## chrisj22

Well good luck buddy


----------



## bigbear21

good lifting there not seen many hit 5 plates at any weight just one question?

you stated that for a legal raw lift you need to pause at the bottom in the vid theres an obvious small bounce off the chest how much do you think the pause is going to effect your strength? if your currently doing 220 with a small bounce what do you think your current comp lift would be?

Not trying to be an **** just genuinely interested


----------



## jw007

bigbear21 said:


> good lifting there not seen many hit 5 plates at any weight just one question?
> 
> you stated that for a legal raw lift you need to pause at the bottom in the vid theres an obvious small bounce off the chest how much do you think the pause is going to effect your strength? if your currently doing 220 with a small bounce what do you think your current comp lift would be?
> 
> Not trying to be an **** just genuinely interested


Valid question mate

It will def effect it,

I think as I have stated before my triceps are the weak link in my bench

So getting off chest is not a problem, But locking out triceps is...

SO currently the little bounce as it were, gives me a slight bit of momentum which is just enough to give tris enough to overcome sticking point

This is something im currently working on:thumb: And hope to resolve


----------



## 1237matt

Just out of interest JW- I know its a little off topic but how many press ups do you think you could do in one set?

I ask because I wanted to know if someone who has absolute strength to a high degree (220kg bench) can also translate into edurance strength (the milliitarys favourite press ups!) without having to neccesarily train for it.

Congrats on your lifting - impressive!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Important Q, J when was the last time you pulled........a girl that is?


----------



## 1237matt

jw007 said:


> Valid question mate
> 
> It will def effect it,
> 
> I think as I have stated before *my triceps are the weak link in my bench*
> 
> So getting off chest is not a problem, But locking out triceps is...
> 
> SO currently the little bounce as it were, gives me a slight bit of momentum which is just enough to give tris enough to overcome sticking point
> 
> This is something im currently working on:thumb: And hope to resolve


Have you ever done board presses? This was my problem- then I built a detachable 3 inch board press. Week 1 id bench off 1 inch, week 2 heavier 2 inches and week 3 heavier still off 3 inches. (Obviosuly these weigths would be worked out and in a progressive fashion over a period of months) I found this extremley effective. i only did full bench on my deload. I also then translated that deadlifting of a 3 inch deficit and so on.....


----------



## bigbear21

jw007 said:


> Valid question mate
> 
> It will def effect it,
> 
> I think as I have stated before my triceps are the weak link in my bench
> 
> So getting off chest is not a problem, But locking out triceps is...
> 
> SO currently the little bounce as it were, gives me a slight bit of momentum which is just enough to give tris enough to overcome sticking point
> 
> This is something im currently working on:thumb: And hope to resolve


well good luck mate i hope it comes trying to hit a 180 this year (with a completely detached left pec major) so if i get it ill be super pumped dont think i could get past that with current chest issues cant imagine how 220 feels on the wrists


----------



## jw007

1237matt said:


> Just out of interest JW- I know its a little off topic but how many press ups do you think you could do in one set?
> 
> I ask because I wanted to know if someone who has absolute strength to a high degree (220kg bench) can also translate into edurance strength (the milliitarys favourite press ups!) without having to neccesarily train for it.
> 
> Congrats on your lifting - impressive!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trouble is, when you get to my size and use a small:whistling: amount of Peds...

The way I train is low reps for everything, So altho I could prob do a fair few press ups (I have no idea the number) I would get pumped super quick, lactic acid would build up super quick and I would use up my energy stores quickly

Im not an endurance athlete, so really, its highly likely that someone who benches 100kg for reps could could prob bang out more reps on press ups than me before they get fatigued

But I could easily do 1 min worth, and reckon 100 in min but I dont think thats particularly impressive


----------



## jw007

bigbear21 said:


> well good luck mate i hope it comes trying to hit a 180 this year (with a completely detached left pec major) so if i get it ill be super pumped dont think i could get past that with current chest issues cant imagine how 220 feels on the wrists


Thats a good lift buddy:thumbup1:

Tell me about pec, I have torn my left one about 4 times now, not fully but enough to leave a big dent

Only now do I feel comfortable enough to hold weight at over 200kg

Have fully detached both biceps if makes you feel any better lol


----------



## 1237matt

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trouble is, when you get to my size and use a small:whistling: amount of Peds...
> 
> The way I train is low reps for everything, So altho I could prob do a fair few press ups (I have no idea the number) I would get pumped super quick, lactic acid would build up super quick and I would use up my energy stores quickly
> 
> Im not an endurance athlete, so really, its highly likely that someone who benches 100kg for reps could could prob bang out more reps on press ups than me before they get fatigued
> 
> But I could easily do 1 min worth, and reckon 100 in min but I dont think thats particularly impressive


100 in one min is mental mate. The Paras minimum requirement to get in is 60. So your not doing to badly!


----------



## MikeyGG

Please do not get anymore injuries by trying stupid challenges I would and bet every member on hear would love to see you nail the record keep going big man.....but stay safe lol :beer:


----------



## bigbear21

jw007 said:


> Thats a good lift buddy:thumbup1:
> 
> Tell me about pec, I have torn my left one about 4 times now, not fully but enough to leave a big dent
> 
> Only now do I feel comfortable enough to hold weight at over 200kg
> 
> Have fully detached both biceps if makes you feel any better lol


oh if you want to compare injuries

partial tear in both biceps

fully detached pec major

two partial tears in left quad

large partial tear in right quad (currently recovering)

wedged vertaebrae (all my vertaebrae are wedged so when my spine compresses my back rounds forward

Your turn


----------



## jw007

bigbear21 said:


> oh if you want to compare injuries
> 
> partial tear in both biceps
> 
> fully detached pec major
> 
> two partial tears in left quad
> 
> large partial tear in right quad (currently recovering)
> 
> wedged vertaebrae (all my vertaebrae are wedged so when my spine compresses my back rounds forward
> 
> Your turn


2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands

4-6 pec tears (I forget)

left torn quad

right torn quad

torn right hamstring

arthritus both knees

kidney disease (fsgs)

sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)

perforated septum

mobility of a 70yr old

high blood pressure

other than that I'm good to go


----------



## TH0R

jw007 said:


> 2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands
> 
> 4-6 pec tears (I forget)
> 
> left torn quad
> 
> right torn quad
> 
> torn right hamstring
> 
> arthritus both knees
> 
> kidney disease (fsgs)
> 
> sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)
> 
> perforated septum
> 
> *mobility of a 70yr old*
> 
> high blood pressure
> 
> other than that I'm good to go


You lucky bastard:rolleyes:


----------



## Huntingground

jw007 said:


> perforated septum


Daniella Westbrook disease :lol:


----------



## METAL

God damn it! Only managed 9 reps with 200kg this afternoon. ONLY consolation is that I'm currently "beach" training so wouldn't expect too much from myself on the strength front :whistling:


----------



## Harry Sacks

Dig said:


> Mal, im sorry but cant believe phil richard was benching 180+ raw when now 2 st heavier he benches 190 equipped, i say that as he would have totally obliterated the record which as joe said stands around 140kg.
> 
> HOWEVER, i dont want to get into an argument specifically about phil richard, he is without doubt one of the best lifters ever in britain (on a whole diff level to me), wouldnt want it to come across that im slagging him off in any way whatsoever
> 
> Also the difference between a 180-190 bench and 220 is huge imo...
> 
> Also remember the current brit raw bench record at joes bw is 233(?) so to be hitting pretty much 95% of that is damn strong imo.
> 
> I have no prob if you dont find it strong, wouldnt have even commented on that, remember this whole thing started with you claiming an 8st guy in your gym benched 220kg, since then you have back pedalled and basically said phil richard is a great lifter which i agree with


Phils unequipped bench is 155kg at 75kg BW

his equipped lifts are 195kg at 67.5kg BW and 202.5kg at 75kg BW

those are all comp lifts, and british records


----------



## DB

METAL said:


> God damn it! Only managed 9 reps with 200kg this afternoon. ONLY consolation is that I'm currently "beach" training so wouldn't expect too much from myself on the strength front :whistling:


LMFAO monsterous


----------



## Ashcrapper

jw007 said:


> 2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands
> 
> 4-6 pec tears (I forget)
> 
> left torn quad
> 
> right torn quad
> 
> torn right hamstring
> 
> arthritus both knees
> 
> kidney disease (fsgs)
> 
> sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)
> 
> perforated septum
> 
> mobility of a 70yr old
> 
> high blood pressure
> 
> other than that I'm good to go


its like that scene in lethal weapon this :laugh:


----------



## bigbear21

jw007 said:


> 2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands
> 
> 4-6 pec tears (I forget)
> 
> left torn quad
> 
> right torn quad
> 
> torn right hamstring
> 
> arthritus both knees
> 
> kidney disease (fsgs)
> 
> sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)
> 
> perforated septum
> 
> mobility of a 70yr old
> 
> high blood pressure
> 
> other than that I'm good to go


bolloks stronger and beats me on the injury front cant friggin win here lol did manage a 3 plate squat for 6 on my torn quad tonight so fairly happy but my knee is killing me now


----------



## jjb1

jw007 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Trouble is, when you get to my size and use a small:whistling: amount of Peds...
> 
> The way I train is low reps for everything, So altho I could prob do a fair few press ups (I have no idea the number) I would get pumped super quick, lactic acid would build up super quick and I would use up my energy stores quickly
> 
> Im not an endurance athlete, so really, its highly likely that someone who benches 100kg for reps could could prob bang out more reps on press ups than me before they get fatigued
> 
> But* I could easily do 1 min worth, and reckon 100 in min* but I dont think thats particularly impressive


i think we know whats coming next .......

vid or didnt/couldnt happen :lol:


----------



## Bri

jjb1 said:


> i think we know whats coming next .......
> 
> vid or didnt/couldnt happen :lol:


x2! pmsl.


----------



## winger

Bump


----------



## Guest

chest looks huge


----------



## leafman

jjb1 said:


> i think we know whats coming next .......
> 
> vid or didnt/couldnt happen :lol:


pmsl cant see joe wanting to do 100 press ups and risking needing a oxygen mask :whistling:



ruaidhri said:


> All this talk of injuries is scaring the sh1t out of me! :lol: Especially now that I'm shifting half decent weights...
> 
> I know Joe you've been guilty of a few silly moves like the cheat curls that tore your bicep, but I'm guessing sometimes it's just a guess of being unlucky?
> 
> *I never go below 5 reps, warm up thoroughly and lift with good form. Could I still get a bad tear?*
> 
> I thought you wouldn't be able to train a muscle til the tear was totally healed but it seems not from what bigbear said about his squatting.
> 
> And I disagree, I think 100 pressups in a minute would be VERY impressive, give it a go! I bet a lot of people doing this cheat and don't go anywhere near locking out
> 
> Edit: just tried myself and got 65, terrible by your standards no doubt but about what i expected. reckon i could get low-mid 70's when fresher (i.e. not a day after heavy benching)


As joes personal adviser and badged up member of the brown nose team id say the answer is yes :whistling: :lol: Naa seriously thats a good number of press ups mate :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21

ruaidhri said:


> All this talk of injuries is scaring the sh1t out of me! :lol: Especially now that I'm shifting half decent weights...
> 
> I know Joe you've been guilty of a few silly moves like the cheat curls that tore your bicep, but I'm guessing sometimes it's just a guess of being unlucky?
> 
> I never go below 5 reps, warm up thoroughly and lift with good form. Could I still get a bad tear?
> 
> I thought you wouldn't be able to train a muscle til the tear was totally healed but it seems not from what bigbear said about his squatting.


ok i can only tell you what i know which is far from exhaustive but here goes

all my tears have come whilst doing movements in correct form i tend to do my reps quite controlled and after long discussions with my physio we have come up with two theories

1

i train with quite controlled reps as i am constantly loading the muscle the fibres are stressed for a longer period of time so any weaknesses get expossed and it comes to a point where the muscle just fails structurally. power or explosive movements tend to load the skeletal frame more than the muscle so an explosive movement is less likely to result in an intramuscular tear (which most of mine are) however a tendon detachmen t is more likely.

2

some people are just prone to intramuscular tears all my tears with the exception of my pec (which i was getting warning signs for weeks before and was young and stupid and just ignored them) have come without warning its like ive just got to a point and reached the limit no pre tear discomfort or pain all went without warning all halfway through a controlled rep

with regards to tear recovery all depends on the type

a detachment requires surgery however a detached muscle will try and anchour onto something as i never got surgery on my chest my major has attached itself to some degree to my minor

with a deep intramuscular tear say deep inside the leg you have to be very careful and take things slow, if you go back to heavy to soon you can get a calcium build up which is painful and requires surgery to drain it and takes 12months to recover having said the best way for a muscle to recover is blood flow the best way to induce blood flow is exercise

now my recent tear is on the outside edge of my quad so no danger of calcium build up so in this case as long as its not too painful train i am experiencing no pain in my quad at all its just my knee that hurts my physio assures me theres no damage to it its inflamed and will eventually settle so i use pain as my guide and push as heavy as i can each week the weight creeps up and eventually ill be back where i was.

one of the hardest things when coming back from a tear is the fear factor its difficult to build confidence back in the injured area and as i dont get much warning im very cautious 3 plates a side ( or 140kg ) is light for me so im still along way off pushing what id class as any weight

hope that helps oh and joe sorry for hijacking the thread


----------



## jjb1

bigbear21 said:


> ok i can only tell you what i know which is far from exhaustive but here goes
> 
> all my tears have come whilst doing movements in correct form i tend to do my reps quite controlled and after long discussions with my physio we have come up with two theories
> 
> 1
> 
> i train with quite controlled reps as i am constantly loading the muscle the fibres are stressed for a longer period of time so any weaknesses get expossed and it comes to a point where the muscle just fails structurally. power or explosive movements tend to load the skeletal frame more than the muscle so an explosive movement is less likely to result in an intramuscular tear (which most of mine are) however a tendon detachmen t is more likely.
> 
> 2
> 
> some people are just prone to intramuscular tears all my tears with the exception of my pec (which i was getting warning signs for weeks before and was young and stupid and just ignored them) have come without warning its like ive just got to a point and reached the limit no pre tear discomfort or pain all went without warning all halfway through a controlled rep
> 
> with regards to tear recovery all depends on the type
> 
> a detachment requires surgery however a detached muscle will try and anchour onto something as i never got surgery on my chest my major has attached itself to some degree to my minor
> 
> with a deep intramuscular tear say deep inside the leg you have to be very careful and take things slow, if you go back to heavy to soon you can get a calcium build up which is painful and requires surgery to drain it and takes 12months to recover having said the best way for a muscle to recover is blood flow the best way to induce blood flow is exercise
> 
> now my recent tear is on the outside edge of my quad so no danger of calcium build up so in this case as long as its not too painful train i am experiencing no pain in my quad at all its just my knee that hurts my physio assures me theres no damage to it its inflamed and will eventually settle so i use pain as my guide and push as heavy as i can each week the weight creeps up and eventually ill be back where i was.
> 
> one of the hardest things when coming back from a tear is the fear factor its difficult to build confidence back in the injured area and as i dont get much warning im very cautious 3 plates a side ( or 140kg ) is light for me so im still along way off pushing what id class as any weight
> 
> hope that helps oh and joe sorry for hijacking the thread


bro these muscle freaks alpha's on joes thread wont read all those words so ive put it in easy format for you

1

i train LIKE A GIRL

2

some people ARE JUST WEAK :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

JW i saw no lat tears in your list.

Con did tear his lat, about a 2 inch deep by 2 inch wide indent, now that's and injury!


----------



## jjb1

jw007 said:


> 2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands
> 
> 4-6 pec tears (I forget)
> 
> left torn quad
> 
> right torn quad
> 
> torn right hamstring
> 
> arthritus both knees
> 
> kidney disease (fsgs)
> 
> sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)
> 
> perforated septum
> 
> mobility of a 70yr old
> 
> high blood pressure
> 
> other than that I'm good to go


ok here's mine and been training half the time of you if that ..

bicep tendon tear

lumber disc 4 slipped

deltoid gade 2 tear

right quad tear twice

left quad tear once

lumber discs 4 and 5 slipped 4 was chipped

pec tear 2cm long open 12mm

tbh i get really down when i injure my self but i have come back better every time i just wish i had the positive thinking when im sat in hospitol not training 

p.s i do plan on never injuring my self again :bounce:


----------



## bigbear21

jjb1 said:


> bro these muscle freaks alpha's on joes thread wont read all those words so ive put it in easy format for you
> 
> 1
> 
> i train LIKE A GIRL
> 
> 2
> 
> some people ARE JUST WEAK :lol:


ok i train like a girl a fookin strong very agressive girl but a girl none the less


----------



## bigbear21

ruaidhri said:


> great reply bigbear, thanks
> 
> even though i train for bb'ing, i've always done fast powerful reps, but still controlled. i get the feeling when you say controlled, your reps are quite slow?
> 
> bit in bold: what were the warning signs, just slight pain/discomfort?
> 
> reps mate, desperately hope I don't suffer a bad tear at any point!


with the pec tear it was painful to stretch out for several weeks i was having to warm up for ages until the pain eased but instead of resting it i ploughed on i was flying with the 120lb dbs when it finally gave way it was my own stupid fault i got obsessed with pushing the weight and wouldnt back off even though my body was trying to tell me it had had enough. even if i had backed off the flys and done something else i wouldve probably been ok. Im pretty sure i had already torn it slightly and just trained through it shouldve listened i still dont like backing off now.


----------



## jjb1

bigbear21 said:


> with the pec tear it was painful to stretch out for several weeks i was having to warm up for ages until the pain eased but instead of resting it i ploughed on i was flying with the 120lb dbs when it finally gave way it was my own stupid fault i got obsessed with pushing the weight and wouldnt back off even though my body was trying to tell me it had had enough. even if i had backed off the flys and done something else i wouldve probably been ok. Im pretty sure i had already torn it slightly and just trained through it shouldve listened i still dont like backing off now.


is the pec deformed bro?

i think my pec tear messed with my head the most as its the only visable injury


----------



## bigbear21

jjb1 said:


> is the pec deformed bro?
> 
> i think my pec tear messed with my head the most as its the only visable injury


very when tensed it balls up towards the centre

normally on a front double bicep you have the muscle blending into the front delt on mine nothing delt then gap also there is a tendon looking band that comes across from my arm into my chest looks wierd im quite a fatty so in general it doesnt look that obvious but as i now start to lean up a little its becoming more obvious

i know where your coming from with messing with your head the tear eventually stopped me training the strength drop and problems it caused just did me in i didnt touch a weight for nearly 8 years been back in the gym 3 now

i also got knocked back by 3 surgeons regarding reattachment all because i was on gear now its too old to do anything with and i have to have regular cortizone inj in my shoulder


----------



## jjb1

bigbear21 said:


> very when tensed it balls up towards the centre
> 
> normally on a front double bicep you have the muscle blending into the front delt on mine nothing delt then gap also there is a tendon looking band that comes across from my arm into my chest looks wierd im quite a fatty so in general it doesnt look that obvious but as i now start to lean up a little its becoming more obvious
> 
> i know where your coming from with messing with your head the tear eventually stopped me training the strength drop and problems it caused just did me in i didnt touch a weight for nearly 8 years been back in the gym 3 now
> 
> i also got knocked back by 3 surgeons regarding reattachment all because i was on gear now its too old to do anything with and i have to have regular cortizone inj in my shoulder


yes bro i also seem to remember the negative movement and the tear i heard from top to bottom ;-/ not a nice though but then i did hear a bang when i popped 2 discs out leg pressing 480k too

i was only benching 150k on flat and tbh even 60k on flat gets my mind going and it feels like it pumps on the area of the tear

incline seems ok (you might have seen my thread)

and once warm dumbbells seem good on flat so ill stick with that

9 months for total heal you know so a long road for you go steady progress where and when you can

yours sounds worse than mine tbh mine is visable though but not as gapped as yours ......so all the best with that :thumbup1:


----------



## bigbear21

jjb1 said:


> yes bro i also seem to remember the negative movement and the tear i heard from top to bottom ;-/ not a nice though but then i did hear a bang when i popped 2 discs out leg pressing 480k too
> 
> i was only benching 150k on flat and tbh even 60k on flat gets my mind going and it feels like it pumps on the area of the tear
> 
> incline seems ok (you might have seen my thread)
> 
> and once warm dumbbells seem good on flat so ill stick with that
> 
> 9 months for total heal you know so a long road for you go steady progress where and when you can
> 
> yours sounds worse than mine tbh mine is visable though but not as gapped as yours ......so all the best with that :thumbup1:


cheers i appriciate the good will regards the chest ive just started benching again and so far no bad pain i was pain free with dumbells but wasnt progressing since going back to flat bench i feel like im progressing again have to be very particular about technique otherwise i get a great deal of pain one of the biggest problems i find is you start getting paranoid about every little twinge and niggle

keep at it mate the body has an amazing ability to adapt


----------



## bigbear21

dutch_scott said:


> i have same tear some 9 years ago,
> 
> u can still have it attached, freeman the yank pro did 5 years later
> 
> all i get is a little shoulder issue at a certain angle cos of the lack of stability wher pec major steps in,
> 
> tbh u just gotta realise it wont tear now like before so plough on, made me go higher reps, more squeeze and my pecs are as good as before,
> 
> if u have a tear flat bench wont help as u simply dont have the fibres in right shape/direction for it so in theory ur pi55ing against wind, accept u cant do it like before and move on. i did,
> 
> cg bench doesnt hurt at all, wont wide grip 200+ anymore but can still throw 4 wheels on so who cares. just learn to move on!


ive tried numerous times over here and they say that there is too much deteriation and fatty wastage i know that biomechanically the flat bench shouldnt work but it is this is what has lead to the assumption that the major has attached itself to my minor as im getting good results from the bench im happy with my progress and everything is heading in the right direction im still pushing hard i dont baby my injury at all


----------



## METAL

DB said:


> LMFAO monsterous


Thanks mate. I was tryin to upset Joe as I couldn't just stand by and watch him open a new thread about this as well as posting it in his journal! That's just a p1ss take. Unfortunately though, it appears he is the bigger man and hasn't risen to my childish baiting


----------



## DB

METAL said:


> Thanks mate. I was tryin to upset Joe as I couldn't just stand by and watch him open a new thread about this as well as posting it in his journal! That's just a p1ss take. Unfortunately though, it appears he is the bigger man and hasn't risen to my childish baiting


Damn,

With you outlifting him and me out gunning him.. How does he even have the balls to post on here anymore  :lol:


----------



## jjb1

dutch_scott said:


> but can still throw 4 wheels on so who cares. just learn to move on!


your a tire fitter as well !


----------



## jw007

METAL said:


> God damn it! Only managed 9 reps with 200kg this afternoon. ONLY consolation is that I'm currently "beach" training so wouldn't expect too much from myself on the strength front :whistling:


TBH mate, I KNOW YOUR LYING:lol: :lol: :lol:

I would imagine you actually did quite a few more reps, But as your such a soft [email protected], you didnt want to upset me posting what you actually did LOL

ANd send me that video ffs



Bri said:


> x2! pmsl.


Do me a favour, press ups are for girls and weak girls at that (oh and you Bri)



DB said:


> Damn,
> 
> With you outlifting him and me out gunning him.. How does he even have the balls to post on here anymore  :lol:


Well TBH mate

Metal

1) outlifts you

2) out guns you

3) out weighs you

4) out trophys you

5) will prob BBuild next year and beat you:lol: :lol: :lol:

On other hand, You aint got sh1t on me apart from calves (and cant see them in a tight top)

I wil be bringing some hardcore MINI GUNS aka "painless" in predator down to Brits, Oh yeah baby:thumb:

(best get back training this week :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## cecil_sensation

jw007 said:


> 2 fully detached biceps, which gives limited pronation of both hands
> 
> 4-6 pec tears (I forget)
> 
> left torn quad
> 
> right torn quad
> 
> torn right hamstring
> 
> arthritus both knees
> 
> kidney disease (fsgs)
> 
> sleep apnoea ( need cpap machine)
> 
> perforated septum
> 
> mobility of a 70yr old
> 
> high blood pressure
> 
> other than that I'm good to go


thats not a injury list

i tore my c0ck whilst doing cock pumps, now thats an injury :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

(if you dont know what a c0ck pump is, its when you let your boner lift you off the floor, you have to be lied on your front for this :laugh::laugh::laugh


----------



## bigbear21

oliver Roberts said:


> thats not a injury list
> 
> i tore my c0ck whilst doing cock pumps, now thats an injury :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (if you dont know what a c0ck pump is, its when you let your boner lift you off the floor, you have to be lied on your front for this :laugh::laugh::laugh


yeah but at least we can watch tv:tongue:


----------



## jw007

*Bench press update*

Since my 220kg bench had a slack month or so, but had a 3 whole training sessions last week after a severe bout of man flue

On my way to 234kg:thumb:

Today went

160kg x 1

200kg x 2

215kg x 1

225kg x 3\4 could not lock out :cursing: :cursing:

Poss would have got if skipped 215?? but prob a bit optimistic

But pleased today

180kg x 7 (more reps at this stage than normal)

140kg x 12

Below is 215kg

http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/ll03_iKEVSk

I will post the 225kg fail below when get vid from nobber training partner (my battery failed)


----------



## Ak_88

Do you reckon you'd sneak a few more kg's with a proper PL'ing set up or is something that's not worked in the past for you?


----------



## chrisj22

*BOOM, SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE THE ROOM!!*

Flew up! :thumbup1:


----------



## maccer

that looked easy!! Awesome!!


----------



## jw007

Ak_88 said:


> Do you reckon you'd sneak a few more kg's with a proper PL'ing set up or is something that's not worked in the past for you?


TBH mate I know I have got plenty raw power to come way things going...

So way I like to do things is build up as much power as poss with "just get weight up anyway I can" is technical term i think??? :lol: :lol:

Once I hit a limit as such I will then refine all little areas where I can improve bits and bobs, But I dont lik eto fck too much with stuff when things going good:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

chrisj22 said:


> *BOOM, SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE THE ROOM!!*
> 
> Flew up! :thumbup1:





maccer said:


> that looked easy!! Awesome!!


Cheers guys

I need to add a sountrack and commentry:lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

good lift mate all u need to do now is stop going out on the lash and get it done


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> TBH mate I know I have got plenty raw power to come way things going...
> 
> So way I like to do things is build up as much power as poss with "just get weight up anyway I can" is technical term i think??? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Once I hit a limit as such I will then refine all little areas where I can improve bits and bobs, But I dont lik eto fck too much with stuff when things going good:thumbup1:


still a ***:tongue:


----------



## Paul_k2

Fcuk me your a beast, respect man :thumb:


----------



## martin brown

More triceps, more triceps, more triceps....


----------



## TH0R

Nice lifting Bisto


----------



## jw007

martin brown said:


> More triceps, more triceps, more triceps....


On it Mate

dedicated tricep day with CGBP to 8" block getting there:thumb:


----------



## jw007

Jimmy said:


> still a ***:tongue:


junkie fck


----------



## BigDom86

big lifting  hope i go green and can lift that one day


----------



## jw007

Paul_k2 said:


> Fcuk me your a beast, respect man :thumb:





tel3563 said:


> Nice lifting Bisto


cheers guys

Tel, wil get back re pm :thumbup1:

Been bit busy


----------



## Jimmy1

jw007 said:


> junkie fck


yeah....but a hench junkie fck innit bruv:beer:


----------



## TH0R

jw007 said:


> cheers guys
> 
> Tel, wil get back re pm :thumbup1:
> 
> Been bit busy


No probs J, been busy meself thank God:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Pffft did the 220 once and now youre lifting like a girl...  j/k mate... great lifting and only jealous I cant... :thumb:


----------



## jw007

My 225kg Bench Fail

Damn weak triceps:cursing: :cursing:

http://www.youtube.com/user/BISTOBRO#p/a/u/0/A5gVggtGnqg


----------



## tom0311

Maybe just a bad day? The way you got 220 up in the other vid looked like you'd manage another 5. Either way hardly a proper fail, just the final push missing.


----------



## jw007

chilisi said:


> Wouldn't call that a failure mate... Just a step back.


Lets hope so ha ha



straughany10 said:


> Pussy couldnt even life 225kg:lol: :lol:
> 
> only joking mate, respect, i cannat even do 15% of that:thumb:


15%?? really :lol: :lol:



tom0311 said:


> Maybe just a bad day? The way you got 220 up in the other vid looked like you'd manage another 5. Either way hardly a proper fail, just the final push missing.


Think 215kg took out of me, but triceps are a weak point in lift, something im woroking on:thumbup1:


----------



## SD

Good effort though Joe, won't be long before you crack it!

SD


----------



## XJPX

i dnt kno how u missed tht lift, ur a wierdo haha x


----------



## Syko

I see what you mean, up off the chest no problem then when triceps kick in it wont move

What kind of exersizes you do to get tricep strength up for benching?

Wish i could get that half way up :laugh:


----------



## hackskii

It looked like you were going to get that.


----------



## jw007

*Raw Brit record update*

Todays session

140kg x 5

170kg x 1

200kg x 1

*225kg x 1 PB* BPOOOOOM flew up (thanks test suspension)

*210kg x 3* well slight touch on top 3rd rep PB

180kg x 7

Things progressing nicely

Plus was out on p1ss all weekend so :thumbup1:

No vids as no one else apart me training partner

Will get my 227.5kg (500lb) videod next time now I know its in me:beer:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

F*cking impressive mate.

What year was this filmed?


----------



## jipper

ur a ****ing beast mate


----------



## jw007

Gsedge1 said:


> F*cking impressive mate.
> 
> What year was this filmed?


14 or so years ago must be now

Fck im old lol


----------



## DNL

awesome, getting there!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

jw007 said:


> 14 or so years ago must be now
> 
> Fck im old lol


Great achievement at 21 mate.

I bet you've still got the trunks too haven't you lol


----------



## bigbear21

nice one joe awesome lift 500lb is a massive milestone


----------

